# Remington 1100



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

This weekend I'm test driving a Remington 1100 in 20 gauge.
The wood and metal are very nice, it's checkered and engraved, has a ribbed barrel and even the bolt is engraved.
I think it's pretty standard for a 1100.
Anyway, I shot it a little when I got it home, and it was kind of misfeeding some
I took it apart and cleaned it really good, the mag tube where the gas parts all work was very sticky and dirty
I put it back together, and it runs like a Swiss watch now :thumb: 
It's very nice looking and shoots great. It's very soft on recoil too.
Should I get it?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> Should I get it?


Yes. You won't regret it.

I have a 12 gauge that my dad bought new in the 60s, a couple of years after the 1100 came out. No clue how many cases of shells have gone through it, and it's still a dream to shoot.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I traded for an LT20 model just this morning at the flea mkt...It ran three shells through awhile ago with nary a bobble...Wuz jist checking it out as I'm not planning on keeping it..i hunt with a double or one of my single shots..
If you got a modified choke in that 1100 you have you a very good all around shotgun..:thumb:


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Depends how much you have to pay for it? They are common and not a high priced gun.

brownegg


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

He wants $250 for it and it's a full choke
But that's OK, I prefer a full choke


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I bought my 12 gauge 1100 brand new in 1977. A long time ago, I fitted it with a 26" imp cyl vent rib barrel for grouse hunting. A bit heavy for carrying all day, but not too bad. It has never failed me and still looks new. I'll never part with it.

$250 is a great price!


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Can't buy anything for 250.00 hardly and you got a great gun to boot!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

A Reminton 1100, 1187 or 870 , are the cream of the crop , and $250 is a good price, would not sell my 1100 for that....


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I dont know if you can buy barrels with screw in chokes now but little matter. I'd be on it !!



Cornhusker said:


> This weekend I'm test driving a Remington 1100 in 20 gauge.
> The wood and metal are very nice, it's checkered and engraved, has a ribbed barrel and even the bolt is engraved.
> I think it's pretty standard for a 1100.
> Anyway, I shot it a little when I got it home, and it was kind of misfeeding some
> ...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you will go broke many times buying enough shells to ever wear it out , new neoprene rings for the gas system and a good cleaning is about all they ever need 


for 250 you can't touch anything in it's class , that is 10 dollars more than i gave for one 20 years ago , leave the gun at home , and bring him the cash so he can't change his mind.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

You can buy barrels with screw-in choke tubes....Hastings is a top name barrel for replacement barrels........


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

but the barrel for it is near as much as what your paying for the gun


----------

